# Wi Fi Sync - iPhone/iPad to iTunes on PC



## Starfinder (Oct 27, 2011)

New problem: cannot WiFi sync. Apple support is no help. Believe me, I've checked everything with Apple & Verizon troubleshooting. They're suggesting Restore. Any thoughts?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Your specs say you're running Vista. Why are you posting int he Apple MacOS forum? 

Apple support is very good. You're saying you called them to discuss problems with both your iPad and your iPhone? Verizon doesn't provide device support. Did you buy a 3G iPad?

A full explanation of the problem as well as what troubleshooting you've done would be helpful. There must be far more to the story with 2 separate devices exhibiting strange home screen problems and not working with iTunes.


----------



## Starfinder (Oct 27, 2011)

I appreciate your response. I'm trying the Apple forum in case there's anyone out there with the same problem because you folks know Apple better than I do. There isn't far more to the problem: Wi-Fi sync worked before the latest version of itunes; now it doesn't work. Is there a connection? Don't know. I've done all the troubleshooting Apple can provide; still no help. Verizon was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I asked several questions, and you ignored most of them. 

If you have WiFi sync half-enabled, it's probably causing your other problem as well. 

If you want people to try to help here, you'll have to post complete, clear, and useful information on the issue.


----------



## Starfinder (Oct 27, 2011)

OK, I'll try again. I have ipad 3G Model c763LL since November. iOS 5.0.1
Iphone 4S since January. Both purchased from Verizon, who has been very helpful in trying to offer support in case they can help. I've called Verizon because I want to be sure I'm not missing something on their end of things.

*Apple Support*
*Wi-Fi sync*: The WiFi sync-ing for both Ipad/iphone worked PRIOR to iTunes latest update, say early February. I tried troubleshooting thru Apple website; followed all steps; no luck. I spent 3 hours on the phone with AppleCare 3 weeks ago. Escalated to Manager. We went through the entire list of what to do about sync-ing (I'd already done it myself). He said last resort was to uninstall/reinstall Kaspersky IS. Instead, I downloaded most recent version 2012 Thursday. Problem still exists. Talked again to AppleCare today; another guy said to try RESTORE.

*Screens disappearing, and icons moving to home screen*: After powering off, then powering ON, both devices do the same thing, and this problem is recent as well, within past month. 4 screens become 2 or only home (plus the search screen); all icons move to home screen. Many minutes later, new screens might be available --minus the icons which were originally moved there. So, if I want the icons on different screens, I have to transfer them *again* to the screens where I want them. AppleCare support today: No help, though he checked with his manager. Guy said to try RESTORE.

Is this helpful? I appreciate your support.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Starfinder said:


> Is this helpful? I appreciate your support.


Not terribly.
Worked, now doesn't, doesn't help or saying followed steps without listing doesn't help.

I would start with a clean DFU mode restore of iOS.

Then tell us what you are doing on first boot. (are you using iCloud to setup, did you restore from an iTunes backup previously, or are you setting up as new?

Does everything look right at this point?

Are you then re-arranging icons on the iphone or within iTunes?
(A default install doesn't have several pages, so my guess is you added apps somewhere, when and how?)

We need details like that.


----------

